# Does IBS ever turn into Crohn's?



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

I have been an IBS sufferer since the birth of my son (3.5 years). I had a colonoscopy a little over a year ago and the results were negative (just plain ole IBS). I am 12 weeks pregnant and my IBS has been horrible from the start. My concern is that things are much different than what I experienced before. Sometimes it hurts right after I eat, and when I do have episodes of D, it's a thousand times more painful than before and I am also feeling pain in my rectum/lower colon area. My best friend has Crohn's, and my symptoms are now more closely related to hers than what they originally were. She wasn't diagnosed with Crohn's until she got pregnant, so does pregnancy make things worse in that area? Or is all of the extra pain still IBS just being made a thousand times worse by the pregnancy? I don't have another appointment until Aug 8th so I'll probably wait until then to ask my OBGYN. But if it continues to get worse over the next few weeks, I may just call my gastro and see if there's anything they can do. I'm sure they can't do any kind of colonoscopy or sigmoidoscopy while I'm pregnant (right?)Anyway, thanks for letting me ramble. It's nice to have this board!!Angie


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

I thought that crohns has other symptoms as well. Isn't it an autoimmune disease and effects other organs? I think IBS is a lot more common (one out of five people get it). It seems they could do an emergency colonoscopy. Except that the baby would get it's gut cleaned out too with the prep!! Except it's clean already. But yea, I wonder about the side effects from the prep for it. Good luck. I feel for you.


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks for responding! After posting my previous message, I am pretty sure it's just IBS and it's worse because of the pregnancy. The only pain I experience is during an episode of D (and shortly before). I am somewhat familiar with the symptoms of Crohn's as my best friend has it and it seems that she has pain much more frequently and not so many episodes of D. I probably will end up having another colonoscopy after the baby arrives just to make sure!!


----------

